# Biker aus Lübeck und Umgebung dabei? Beforzugt Forest.



## LTD27 (14. September 2014)

Hallo!

Kurz und knapp! Suche Biker aus der oben angegebenen Region?! Und wie oben schon zu erlesen bevorzuge ich Persönlich haupsächlich die Tiefen des Waldes um etwas Fun zu haben. 

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Kilometer Bolzer, und jemand der sich mit anderen messen will/muss.
Momentan treibe ich mich zum einfahren im Riesebusch oder in Forstgebieten um Sereetz und Ratekau rum.

Wer mir neue Wege/singel trails usw zeigen will und möchte bitte immer her damit  

Lg

Jan


----------



## j-ronimo (22. November 2014)

wir fahren morgen 'ne Runde;
schau mal hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/night-rides-um-luebeck.322794/page-101#post-12488420


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektFast15 (26. November 2014)

Wenn es auch berg ab gehen soll, schau doch mal bei uns in Malente vorbei. Der North Short e.v. betreibt dort nun insgesamt drei Strecken.
Neben der DH Strecke gibt es auch noch single trail lastige kurze Strecken. Es fahren auch viele Lübecker dort. Mit dem Auto brauchst Du ca. 40 Minuten von Lübeck bis zu den Strecken am Dieksee.


----------



## DoctorEvil (18. Dezember 2014)

Schön guten Morgen!  Welch Freude, zu lesen, das doch nicht allein bin. Würde gerne mal neue Strecken kennen lernen.


----------



## ProjektFast15 (18. Dezember 2014)

Du bist nicht alleine  

Es gibt viele MTB,ler hier in und um Lübeck, nur alle nicht so richtig gut miteinander vernetzt.

Je nachdem was Du fahren willst, kann ich Dich gern mal mitnehmen.


Gruss Johannes


----------



## DoctorEvil (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar sehr gerne. Habe ab heute oder morgen Urlaub. Bis nächstes Jahr, da lässt sich vllt doch was machen.  Ja bin ja auch erst frisch hier vernetzt.


----------



## ProjektFast15 (19. Dezember 2014)

Klar...morgen werden trotz des Wetters einige auf der "DH Strecke" in Malente sein. Ab ca.11 Uhr.
Bei dem Wetter ist der sprunglastige Spot nähe AutobahnZubringer Zentrum hier in Lübeck leider nicht fahrbar sein.
Sonntag wollen ein paar im Riesebusch einfach etwas rum rollen. Ist halt nur zum rollen da, jedoch besser als nichts.


----------



## maddin76 (11. Februar 2015)

welcher Spot in der Nähe der Autobahn ist gemeint? kannst du bitte einen Google-Maps Link posten

bin übrigens auch aus Lübeck und würde mich freuen mich anzuschliessen bei Touren


----------



## lenny_leonard (7. März 2015)

Moin, bin auch aus Lübeck und suche noch ein paar Leute für die ein oder andere Riesebuschtour. Und da das Wetter wieder besser wird kann das Biken beginnen. Damit die Touren zustande kommen dachte ich an eine Whatsapp-Gruppe. Falls jemand bock hat -> PN an mich.


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (9. März 2015)

Moin, ich bin derzeit noch verletzt, aber hoffentlich in 4-6 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad.
Ich hab lust da mal ne Runde mit zu rollen.


----------



## maddin76 (9. März 2015)

bist du das Josef @Projekt-Fast15?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (9. März 2015)

Check


----------



## maddin76 (14. April 2015)

wie schauts aus mit Feierabendrunden so? das Wetter ist ja mittlerweile recht gut, bis paar Ausnahmen, meist kann ich ab ca. 17:30-18:00 losfahren (von zu Hause mit Fully) oder mit meinen HT von der Arbeit aus dann auch früher


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (16. April 2015)

wäre ich dabei,meld dich einfach


----------



## MettiMett (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
da Lübeck nicht so viel hergibt fahre ich immer in die Harburger Berge.
Bei Interesse melden.

Gruß
Metti


----------



## LTD27 (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute war ne Zeit lang raus. Das heißt das ich hier nicht mehr geguckt habe. Hätte Lust mit euch mit zu fahren! Gibt es schon eine whats app Gruppe. Ich kann euch auch meine Handy Nummer geben? Und wenn einer fahren will bitte gerne melden.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (1. Juni 2015)

ich kurriere noch einen mehrfachen rippenbruch aus, aber sollt ein den nächsten wochen wieder soweit fit sein. komme dann gern mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD27 (1. Juni 2015)

Immer gerne doch. Wäre ja vielleicht cool wenn man hier ne kleine Truppe zusammen bekommt? Wäre auch offen mal das Bike ins Auto zu schmeißen und wo anders zu fahren. Müsste mir nur für meinen Aygo ne Dach Gepäckträger holen wenn so was öfter in Planung wäre.


----------



## lenny_leonard (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habe schon ne kleine whatsapp Gruppe (3 Leute) aber mehr wären natürlich geiler... könnt ja pn an mich, vielleicht wird es ja was


----------



## maddin76 (2. Juni 2015)

ich bin gern dabei, solange es in Lübeck oder näheren Umgebung ist bzw. jemand Platz für mich und mein Bike hat


----------



## lenny_leonard (2. Juni 2015)

Klar, wollte eigentlich auch heute mit dem LTD27 ne runde starten, aber das wetter ist ja totaler mist. Ansonsten einfach ne pn an mich mit Handy Nr. dann füge ich dich zur whatsapp gruppe hinzu.


----------



## maddin76 (2. Juni 2015)

hast PN lenny, muss aber im Moment etwas pausieren, aufgrund eines Defektes an dem Hinterrad, muss ich warten bis das passende Werkzeug bei mir eintrifft


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte Platz im Auto

Vw Touren und Thule Anhänger

Wäre in ca 14 Tagen wieder bereit, wenn ich das Go der Ärzte bekomme

Könnte ggf Auch mal Test Räder mitbringen
Giant 2015er Modelle

Reign
Glory
Anthym sx
Trance 
Etc


----------



## LTD27 (2. Juni 2015)

Ok dann sag ml bescheid wenn du was vor hast.


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (3. Juni 2015)

ich schick dir mal meine nummer per pm,
ich bin auch sonst viel unterwegs, malente hier im norden, sonst im deister, harz oder auch dem sauerland.
enduro, tour oder auch dh.


----------



## LTD27 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi hab deine Nummer nicht bekommen! Enduro fahre ich nicht. Habe nur ein Hardail. Aber das ist ja auch vielseitig einsetzbar. Ab 16.06 hab ich 10 Tage Urlaub. Hätte mal bock ein paar Touren im Harz zu fahren


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juni 2015)

Projekt-Fast15 schrieb:


> ich schick dir mal meine nummer per pm,
> ich bin auch sonst viel unterwegs, malente hier im norden, sonst im deister, harz oder auch dem sauerland.
> enduro, tour oder auch dh.


 
Hört sich gut an und gleicht sich mit dem was ich so fahre. Malente war ich aber seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr.
Wie sieht es bei dir mit den Harburger Bergen aus?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (4. Juni 2015)

In malende hat sich richtig was getan.
Ich bin seit diesem Jahr für den Strecken Ausbau verantwortlich und es gibt  inzwischen mehrere Lines und Strecken


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juni 2015)

Das hört sich gut an. Wie hoch ist der Beitrag? Was habt ihr für Strecken mittlerweile? Kann mich noch an den Singletrail und 2 FR Strecken erinnern.


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (5. Juni 2015)

Unser Jahresbeitrag liegt derzeit bei 50,-
Damit ist man versichert und darf alle Strecken wann man möchte nutzen.
Diese werden weiter ausgebaut und auch das Singletrailnetzt auf der anderen Seite des Dieksee wächst weiter.


----------



## MettiMett (5. Juni 2015)

Klingt gut. Werde mal drüber nachdenken.
Dieses Jahr in Willingen dabei?


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (5. Juni 2015)

ich muss die ersten drei rennen der ixs serie auslassen  

habe mir eine woche vor dem auftakt fünf rippen gebrochen.
ich hoffe in 1-2 wochen wieder etwas rennrad und leichte touren zu fahren. riesebusch etc. um dann im juli zur norddeutschen meisterschaft in schulenberg wieder einsteigen zu können.


----------



## LTD27 (5. Juni 2015)

Und was kostet es bei euch mal einen Tag zu fahren? Oder haut ihr nur Jahreskarten raus


----------



## TimGruen (27. Januar 2016)

Moin! Mal schauen ob das hier noch einer liest, vielleicht hab ioch ja Glück. Ich hab mir ein MTB zugelegt und bin schon sehr hibbelig es richtig auszuprobieren. Als gebürtiger Lübecker hab ich natürlich schon ein paar Trails und Spots im Kopf, aber ich würde auch gern von/mit anderen lernen. Also falls das hier noch jemand liest wäre ne Antowort cool. Schönen Abend noch
Grüßle Timmiii


----------



## maddin76 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Tim, was für eine Art von MTB bzw. was möchtest du so fahren? Hier im Norden ist leider nicht viel möglich ausser XC und paar wenige Trails ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter. Ich fahre im Winter eher selten, vor allem bei so einen Regen/Nieselwetter, da ist man trotz Regenkleidung nach 2 Std. ziemlich durch, wenn das Wetter sich bessert, dann fahre ich auch regelmässig, um den Winterspeck loszuwerden


----------



## TimGruen (29. Januar 2016)

Aaalso, erst einmal die kurze geschichte dazu: Mein altes B-Ware Fahrrad hat nach drei Jahren mehr gekostet als genützt, also musste ein neues her. Da bin ich dan in den Fahrradladen geschlendert und dachte mir, so ein MTB wäre ja auch mal was cooles. Eins gesehn und gleich gekauft, ohne einen Plan ob das überhaupt dafür geeignet ist, sollte ja erstmal nur fahren. Zur Info es ist ein Specialized Hard Rock, falls euch das ein Begriff ist. Nun ja, dann hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht was man damit alles tun kann. Am liebsten würde ich wirklich auf langen Trails berge runterdüsen, aber das gibt es hier in Lübeck noch nicht. Dann hab ich mir ForestTrailVideos angeschaut, und tadaaa: Das geht hier, wie ich freudig feststellen konnte. Also was ich will: Alles an Tricks wie springen und so, um schwieriges Gelände mit dem Bike passierbarer zu machen. Das Wetter? Ich bin nicht aus Zucker und wenn ich euch sage das ich bei mistwetter auch Longboard fahre könnt ihr euch sicher denken wie ich drauf bin xD . Was ich suche: Leute die mir bei meinen Plänen/Träumen helfen. Denn für mich zählt gemeinsam immer sehr viel mehr als autodidaktisch alles allein lernen. Soweit wars da dann auch von mir, Grüßlee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (30. Januar 2016)

Jeder fängt mal klein an, finde deine Begeisterung toll. Prinzipiell kann man (fast) jedes Gelände mit jedem Bike befahren, je stabiler gebaut, desto besser. Musste mal schauen was dein Specialized so eigentlich genau ist. Für den Anfang sollte es reichen aber ich würde damit keine großen Sprünge wagen oder zu viel Vertrauen in die Bremsen legen bei schnellen Abfahrten.

Ich selber fahre auch jeden Tag mit dem Bike, egal welches Wetter zur Arbeit, aber bei Dauerregen wie heute, ist es nicht schön stundenlang zu fahren, daher warte ich auf besseres Wetter ;-)


----------



## TimGruen (30. Januar 2016)

Japp, wollte heut auch unbedingt raus musste mich aber mit aus dem Fenster starren begnügen xD
Ich denke mal das Bike sollte für Lübeck und Umgebung erst einmal reichen, und bis ich so hoch springe das es mir das Bike zerlegt denke ich dauerts noch etwas 
Wo fährst du denn? Ich hoffe das Wetter wird bis Dienstag besser, ich hab nämlich verlängertes Wochenende 
Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren, würde mich freuen


----------



## maddin76 (31. Januar 2016)

Unterschiedlich, ich meine ich fahr von kurzen 20-30 km Runden bis 80 km, das dann aber eher am Wochenende. Ich fahre mit einem Kumpel auch mal in Harburg/Schwarze Berge oder auch Eutin, Travemünde und die Wälder rum. Im Moment ist das Wetter echt Kacke, starker Wind, Regen, Hagel. Das macht keinen Spaß, hoffe auch es ändert sich bald. Möchte mein komplett umgebautes Fully endlich bewegen


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (31. Januar 2016)

Wenn du magst nehme ich dich mal mit nach malente; )


----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (31. Januar 2016)

Wir waren heute fahren, bergab geht immer


----------



## TimGruen (31. Januar 2016)

Projekt Fast meinst du mich? Würde mich freuen, aber wie kommt ihr dahin? War schon paar mal in Malente, aber ohne Bike, wo fahrt ihr da so? Und an welchen Tagen? Also Montag und Dienstag hab ich noch frei, sonst immer am Wochenende.. Wäre echt fresh!
Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Projekt-Fast15 (10. Februar 2016)

ich fahre mit dem auto hin, ist am einfachsten. diesen samstag werden wir wohl etwas rollen. aufgrund von waldarbeiten ist derzeit jedoch nicht alles fahrbar. es müssen noch 2-3 bautage erfolgen. danach ist alles wieder hübsch  
am besten eigent sich dort ein allmountain mit 140mm, etwas abfahrtslastig aufgebaut. aber kannst auch mit dem hardtail dort fahren. viele sind auch mit ihren dh rädern da, was aber eigentlich "drüber" ist.


----------



## TimGruen (10. Februar 2016)

Wenn du mir die adresse sagst kann ich wohl auch alleine mit dem Auto hinfahren, das ist kein problem. Mein Specialized sollte ausreichen? Was meinst du mit 140mm?


----------

